# Stalls when exhaust is under water



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have muzzy duals/snorkels and I’m 99% sure all is sealed. Is there any sure way to keep a carbureted 750 from stalling while really deep while idling? 
I was able to start it again once I got the exhaust out but I’m around a bunch or FI quads and they usually keep running no matter what.
I suspect that the dual pipes pushes harder on the exhaust flow to the point it shuts off?
I’m sure there has to be someone on this forum who knows?!
Thanks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

My experience with brutes is that I don't trust and of them to idle under water. On the carbureted you can adjust it to idle higher to make it a little better. The can ams will idle under water.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Exhaust snorkel! 










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Are you sure something else isn't getting wet? Check the Coil and spark plug wires and dielectric grease them real good, and make sure your carb vents are run up high, and your carb boots aren't leaking.


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I know I have the ignition sealed and all electrical connections. I’ve replaced the fuse block with sealed fuse holders. All my vent lines are up high…
I suspect that my choke lines need to be enclosed in a block on silicone.
I’d like to make an exhaust snorkel but I’m kicking myself for buying duals now. 
Can-am’s might have higher compression to counter act the pressure on the water better is all I can think?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My FI brute won't idle under water either. 
As stated, you can just raise the idle to make it not go dead under water. 
That or make a custom dual exhaust snorkel.


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I’m going to find out why Can-am V Twins run underwater and ourS do not!!! 
And I’ll post by dual pipe exhaust snorkel when I’m done…:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve8511 said:


> I have muzzy duals/snorkels and I’m 99% sure all is sealed. Is there any sure way to keep a carbureted 750 from stalling while really deep while idling?
> I was able to start it again once I got the exhaust out but I’m around a bunch or FI quads and they usually keep running no matter what.
> I suspect that the dual pipes pushes harder on the exhaust flow to the point it shuts off?
> I’m sure there has to be someone on this forum who knows?!
> Thanks


What did you do with the atmospheric vent for the carbs? Its that white canister just in front of the airbox. If it gets water, a carbed Brute will either die or almost die. If you did nothing, the two lines from the carbs need "T"ed together and the single line needs to be run to the pod.


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I’ve got it wrapped up and run up into the pod up top…
I suspect that I might have water entering the choke lines, which I’ll check next. I’ve heard people completely removing the chokes and blocking it off… Maybe that’s next.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Easiest thing to do, provided all is sealed and dielectric greased etc, is to turn up the idle a bit. Doesn't take much and will sit and idle underwater as long as you want.


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to back it into the pond this weekend ....and give a report with the results.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

I am having this same issue. Im going to also try turning the idle up some and see if it works.


----------

